# First pictures



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

of the new Lambchop babies


















She likes to hide them so not the best photos


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

she must have been shattered bless her.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

aww they are gorgeous! so is mummy  can't wait to see them when they are up and about with little personalities


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Awwww congratulations! Mum is looking lovely and babies are just adorable little squees


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

raggs said:


> she must have been shattered bless her.


She bounced back very quickly  Was up at about 3am for a drink, which I'd left out for her and then up at 7.30 asking for her breakfast  She's such a good mummy though and is back at the slightest squeak


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw bless them all, she looks a very proud mummy. x


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

is this her first litter? bless her... is it normal for them to spend most of their time in the box? My missie hardly leaves hers just for eating and toilet and then straight back in!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is her third litter. With the first she hardly left at all - now she is quite relaxed but goes back if they start squeaking


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations on such a beautiful litter xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Gorgeous little bundles! Mum is a beauty too 

Congrats again Lynn, i'm sooo broody now!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy, lol yes the first ones I found that mine never left the 2nd they were confident and left them for food etc!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

congrats


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

That is great news Lynn, so pleased everything went well for her (and you!).


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations Lynn and Mummy! Didn't realise that she was so close to having them


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing more pics of the mum and little ones


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Oooooohhhh oooohhhhh ooooohhh, little bundles of ooooohhh ooohhh

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> Oooooohhhh oooohhhhh ooooohhh, little bundles of ooooohhh ooohhh
> 
> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


I'll put your name down for one shall I? :devil: They're even cuter today - looking like little kitties now rather than mice. All doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I think we need photographic evidence to back up such a claim


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll see if I can get a good photo. I'm in bad books for taking them out to weigh them and change the bedding though


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I simply must stop looking at these threads  
or have a stern word with myself....5 kitties is enough!!!

Congrats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

For those who wanted to see them now they're more fluffy


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

I want.... I want.....erm oooo i want ALL of them!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

they really are lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely - they look quite chunky too - are they good weights!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Lovely - they look quite chunky too - are they good weights!


Really good - smallest was 95g and biggest 115g - didn't weigh them til the morning after their birth but they are all increasing nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

They are all gorg as is mummy  :001_tt1:


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

All so beautiful
i love the top pic, all bundled up together, a real posy of kits. sweet


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.I love the pic of mum and babies it is the epitome of contentment :001_wub:


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

<3 Adorable!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Lynn,

Havent posted for a while been very busy with Our Cattery, holiday season and all that 

I see you have had another beautiful litter in my absence, They look Fantastic as always. 

Congrats to you and Mum


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a beautiful litter, you must be so proud, are you going to keep one ._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Havent posted for a while been very busy with Our Cattery, holiday season and all that
> 
> ...


Thank you TT - nice to see you back and hope you haven't been working too hard  Hope all of your cats are well too 



colliemerles said:


> _what a beautiful litter, you must be so proud, are you going to keep one ._


I probably won't keep one as I got Rosie earlier in the year. I already several people on my waiting list that want girls and I wouldn't want to disappoint anyone - two of them had kittens from my previous litter


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> For those who wanted to see them now they're more fluffy


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

They are sooo cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Well done to all of you and congratulations x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

How cute are they? :001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all  The little cuties have almost doubled their birth weights and are starting to get some colour on ears and tails :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG they are so cute :001_wub: Love the mother and babies pic


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

I see that the litte ones are born, congratulations!!

Apparently they are doing great!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

sooo cute!!!! :001_tt1: remind me of little white mice lol! x


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

They're beautiful - and mum is a stunning cat!


----------

